# Project Xtern?



## ealasaid76 (May 21, 2011)

I've been looking into this and many states, including Connecticut, (where I live) don't have participating facilities.  I work during the week and would like to do something on the weekends or nights.  Anyone know how this works?  I thought it would be a good way to network and get some experience at the same time.


----------



## lindseya (May 27, 2011)

If you know of any facilities that you would like to do an extern at, you can always send those requests to us and we would be more than happy to contact them to see if they would be interested in participating in this program.  You can send your information to Heidi Larsen at heidi.larsen@aapc.com

If you have any further questions, I would be happy to answer any concerns.

Thank you,

Lindsey Archibald
AAPC
lindsey.archibald@aapc.com


----------

